# Penn Spinning Reel Maintenance



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

I fished with my new Penn 850 SSM spinning reel 5 mornings in a row from the surf and washed the reel with cool water after each trip. I would then spray it with Reel Magic and wipe it down. Is this sufficient maintenance for my reel since it was new and I used it only five times from the surf?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

That should be sufficient.


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

At what point would the reel require taking it apart? I live in TN and plan on only using this reel once a year when I head down to Florida.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

They recommend you service them annually. That is when you relube and clean inside and out. Don't forget to lube the line roller on the bail.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *GoVols (7/10/2008)*At what point would the reel require taking it apart? I live in TN and plan on only using this reel once a year when I head down to Florida.


Well if it sets for a year between uses, I'd clean and lube each year (wouldn't require a total take down unless it gets submerged in saltwater)...after your return home.


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks, I will do an exterior lube and keep it in the garage.


----------



## bobbster (Apr 23, 2008)

what kind of lube are you all using?


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

SSM's are metal. They will hold up through most anything. Wash it after each saltwater trip and take it apart once a year and it will last forever. Use Penn X1R reel lube. You should have recieved a tube when you baught the reel.

Brant Peacher
tackle rep


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

I would go on and break the reel down and lube it. Unless Penn has changed their modus operandi the reels leave the factory with a bare minimum of grease. It always surprised me that they used so little gease when they assembled their reels. If you do it now you will have a reel that will give you a lifetime of service.Either superlube or blue grease will do the trick. The quantum red grease is the best but it is expensive and only comes in small tubes.


----------

